# Suspension upgrade for 1968 GTO



## yousef (Aug 26, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone has upgraded the suspension on his GTO,
The thing is there is a lot in the market, which it makes it very difficult to choose
So let me tell you about my project and where I want to go with it, that might make things easier to understand, 
My decision is to go for Pro Touring 1968 GTO,
So I would like to have an opinion on kit's I was watching in the market,
CPP, ride tech, Hotchkis, DSE , and so on 
I am going for big breaks, and no decision yet, 
I really need an opinion from Mr. GTO or somebody who has lived through lots of project did some upgrades maybe he can help,

Thanks


----------



## Matthew (Feb 11, 2011)

Yousef, welcome. So what is your budget or is that not a consideration? CPP and Hotchkis have some great stage 4 kits - add in a new steering box and you are hooked up. I think you are looking at over $4K for parts alone. Will you be doing the work? All that said, I would not recommend these upgrades for street use as it is not going to be any better than stock from stop light to stop light IMO. Regards, Matt


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

The guy IMO to talk to on here is JTWoods (member name). Here is a link to one of his videos. He track races his 69 GTO and it is a hoot to see him passing BMW's on the race track. 

http://www.gtoforum.com/f12/new-episode-youtube-43610/

And Welcome to the Forum!!!


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

I did everything on my 69 lemans custom. I think is all about feedback unless you have deep pockets to buy a whole kit front to back. For example: Here is my next and last piece of the puzzle.
1968 1972 Chevrolet A Body on Car Fully Adjustable Rear Control Trailing Arms | eBay

i should be purchasing this in the next couple of days. It is not Hotchkis but the feedback is great. That is what I mean


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

Hey guys, I highly recommend a set of the trailing arm braces. They came factory on 4 speed GTO's but the OEM ones are stamped steel. Most aftermarket are tubular and much stronger. They tie the upper and lower arms together strengthening the rear crossmember. I found them as cheap as $80 shipped! 

Here is a link- trailing arm braces GM a body | eBay

Some of the rear suspension kits come with these so you might be able to get them a little cheaper if they are part of a kit. 

I also want to add that the addition of a 1 1/4 sway bar to the front of my car made a huge difference. They can be had relatively cheaply if you can find a 70's Trans Am front sway bar they will fit.


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Hey guys, I highly recommend a set of the trailing arm braces. They came factory on 4 speed GTO's but the OEM ones are stamped steel. Most aftermarket are tubular and much stronger. They tie the upper and lower arms together strengthening the rear crossmember. I found them as cheap as $80 shipped!
> 
> Here is a link- trailing arm braces GM a body | eBay
> 
> ...



Stupid question, but where do these trailing arm braces attach to (both starting and ending points)?


----------



## chui1980 (Jun 5, 2013)

Ok I am out of this forum. Thanks guys. Good Luck with everything.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

mrvandermey said:


> Stupid question, but where do these trailing arm braces attach to (both starting and ending points)?


Google Image Result for http://www.hotchkis.net/_uploaded_files/68-72_gm_a-body_trailing_arm_mount_bracesproducts75image_2.jpg


----------



## mrvandermey (Jun 15, 2011)

ALKYGTO said:


> Google Image Result for http://www.hotchkis.net/_uploaded_files/68-72_gm_a-body_trailing_arm_mount_bracesproducts75image_2.jpg


got it, thanks. I remember seeing that mount when I first took off the rear end and wondered what went there.


----------



## yousef (Aug 26, 2010)

Thank you guys for the valuable information, And advice I am getting from this forum, and I mean no disrespect to anyone by saying, there is no stupid question, and since we are all 
Joined this forum,it only approves that we love our cars so much, and we are willing to spend time and money to restore them and to let them lasts forever,

Regards
Yousef.


----------



## ALKYGTO (Mar 29, 2010)

yousef said:


> Thank you guys for the valuable information, And advice I am getting from this forum, and I mean no disrespect to anyone by saying, there is no stupid question, and since we are all
> Joined this forum,it only approves that we love our cars so much, and we are willing to spend time and money to restore them and to let them lasts forever,
> 
> Regards
> Yousef.


Well said Yousef, and welcome to our little GTO family :grouphug:.


----------

